# NEC code version for 2017 and 2018 exam



## supra33202 (Jan 7, 2016)

Do you know which NEC code version will be used for the following exam?

1) April 2017

2) Oct 2017

3) April 2018


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 7, 2016)

supra33202 said:


> Do you know which NEC code version will be used for the following exam?1) April 2017 nec2014
> 
> 2) Oct 2017 nec2014
> 
> 3) April 2018 nec2017 (maybe)


----------



## supra33202 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Thanks! I will focus on NEC 2014 for now.


----------

